# kids noses swollen



## miohippus (Sep 3, 2013)

what do you think caused this? a wasp sting perhaps?


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

poor little thing- looks weird - could be an insect sting


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Use it could. Also maybe a ant bite. I would give Benadril.


----------



## miohippus (Sep 3, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> Use it could. Also maybe a ant bite. I would give Benadril.


what is the dosage?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

miohippus said:


> what is the dosage?


5 ml. oral for a kid (ml is the same as cc)
15-20 ml for an adult doe.


----------



## miohippus (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, if it doesn't subside after a couple of days or she is having trouble breathing, get her to a vet.

Poor baby


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Poor baby!! she looks like roudolph now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is it going?


----------



## miohippus (Sep 3, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> How is it going?


She is not having trouble breathing she acts fine but it has not gone down it is still the same size none of the vets around here know much about goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would look around to see if you can find a vet. Even if you have to drive some. That is too bad the Benadryl didn't work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How strange, I agree, try to find a vet to check it out, that is bizarre.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Could there be something in the nose tissue, perhaps stickers, splinters, etc.?
Maybe the stinger from a bee? Poor baby! 
Did you only give the benedryl once time? Sometimes it takes a few doses. 
(My grandson has to take it 2 or 3 days for yellow jacket stings).


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Have you ever had CL in your herd?

I have seen an abcess on the end of the nose of a young kid that turned out to be CL. Once it ruptured the nose was normal almost instantly.

It looks exactly the same.

I agree with trying to find a vet. Good luck!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

could be sore mouth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

springkids said:


> Have you ever had CL in your herd?
> 
> I have seen an abcess on the end of the nose of a young kid that turned out to be CL. Once it ruptured the nose was normal almost instantly.
> 
> ...


Did you have it tested for CL?
It isn't a typical spot for it and CL doesn't come up over night.

Nasal bot comes to mind more, is the goat doing any snorting or drainage coming out at all?


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Did you have it tested for CL?
> It isn't a typical spot for it and CL doesn't come up over night.
> 
> I'm not sure they had it tested. They just suspect they have CL in their herd because of other abcesses. I do know the mother had an abcess right before she kidded. The kid developed the swollen nose at 2 weeks old. I think it lasted about 1 week.
> ...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... suspect they have CL and when it ruptured are not good. An abscess regardless of it being CL or not should never be allowed to rupture.


----------



## miohippus (Sep 3, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Could there be something in the nose tissue, perhaps stickers, splinters, etc.?
> Maybe the stinger from a bee? Poor baby!
> Did you only give the benedryl once time? Sometimes it takes a few doses.
> (My grandson has to take it 2 or 3 days for yellow jacket stings).


yes i only gave it to her once. My husband thought if it was going to help we would have seen some improvement but nothing so it will try giving her some more. We have not seen any signs of Cl in our heard but there is in the heard that we use the billy from so they have been exposed but This thing just appeared over night it was not a gradual thing. I noticed a lot of large red ants crawling around where they have been bedding down during the day


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> ... suspect they have CL and when it ruptured are not good. An abscess regardless of it being CL or not should never be allowed to rupture.


I agree...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

springkids said:


> toth boer goats said:
> 
> 
> > Did you have it tested for CL?
> ...


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I know that this is an old post but did you ever find out what happened? My 6 month old Nigi doe developed a swollen nose pretty much identical to this about a day and a half ago and it literally happened overnight. I stuck a small needle in it just to see what came out and it was just some chunky blood, id dont know if it was blood clot blood or puss blood but there was blood for sure. Its winter here super cold and frosty so the only thing i can think of is maybe random bee sting,spider bite or a prickle? Seems rather large for being butted in the nose but I guess you never know. I'll make a thread and most pictures tomorrow to get a better visual for everyone but if you figured out what happened to your goat it might help unravel the mystery for me?:shrug:


----------



## miohippus (Sep 3, 2013)

No, never figured out what it was the only thing I can say is that it was not an abcess because I the swelling just went down after a week or so it did not break open like abcess do.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

miohippus said:


> No, never figured out what it was the only thing I can say is that it was not an abcess because I the swelling just went down after a week or so it did not break open like abcess do.


Well thats good , I'm glad your goats alright and it wasn't an abscess. That gives me a little hope about my goat, though mine does have chunky blood stuff. Anyways,Thank you very much, I appreciate it!:smile:


----------



## muddslinger3225 (10 mo ago)

I have a baby goat with the same issues as the pictures . Did the benedryl work for the babies nose . My baby his one nostril is swollen he can't breathe . It has gotten worse over the week .I just figured initially he got kicked my another momma but it hasn't went down.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2015. Would be best to start your own thread.

I would immediately start him on Benadryl and Banamine.


----------

